# Maxx 5000 Batteries



## rca (May 14, 2006)

I am having a hard time finding Maxx 5000 replacement batteries. Any suggestions would be appreciated. The manufacturer no longer carries the batteries.

Thank you.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

rca said:


> I am having a hard time finding Maxx 5000 replacement batteries. Any suggestions would be appreciated. The manufacturer no longer carries the batteries.
> 
> Thank you.


I am looking also if u find out let me know...


----------



## BirdHntr (Apr 30, 2005)

Try batteriesplus.com.


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

I just replaced the battery in my Malcolm, same battery so maybe I can be helpful. The small 12v batteries are typically used for emergency lighting in commercial buildings so your local electrical supply shop will like carry small 12v batteries. However, they may not be the correct size for the MAX as was the case here. 

I have to order on line at:
http://www.batteryprice.com/index.aspPageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=624

The batteries arrive UPS within the week.


----------



## Blackkettle Retrievers2 (Aug 8, 2006)

*batteries*

I picked some up at a Interstate battery dealer. I just took the old one in and they had new ones sitting on the shelf.(no waiting for them to order)


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

My experience is that they are actaully a pretty common emergency lighting type battery. 12V and long and narrow, and less than $20.00 new.


----------



## maydayretrievers (May 30, 2005)

grainger.com..they have them i just bought 2 ..


----------

